# Cetaphil cleansers--how good are they?



## igor (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi everyone!

A lot of you, guys, mention "cetaphil" as a best cleansing product. Can somebody explain to me, pls, what skin types does it suit most? And, just, in general, in what way it it better from the other cleansers?

Thanks in advance,

Julia


----------



## ivette (Jun 15, 2007)

i've been using cetaphil regular cleanser for about a year now. one of the reasons i use it regularly is that it is good for sensitive and /or dry skin. i've been told that a lot of dr's reccommend it to their patients because it doesn't contain

harsh ingredients in other cleansers.

there is also a cetaphil for oily skin that supposedly is good at taking off mu

hope this helps.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 15, 2007)

cetaphil is good for dry damaged skin, eczema, dermatitis, ect.


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 15, 2007)

I dont think cetaphil is a good cleanser-I have dry sensitive skin and i was using this product for a while.Cetaphil gentle skin cleanser dried my skin horribly,also it irritated my skin.I don't recomend cetaphil.Maybe it works for most people but not for everybody.And the ingredient are not that gentle


----------



## Jessica (Jun 16, 2007)

Cetaphil has worked wonders for me as does their facial moisturizer. I started to use it on my dermatologists recommendation and i have oily skin. It's very gentle and if i want to exfoliate my skin without using anything harsh, i'll use the cleanser with a exfoliating pad. hth


----------



## Kemper (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cetaphil's lovely. Just a nice, clean, fresh, non-irritating cleanser. Its practically the only thing I can use, apart from Dermalogica, and some LUSH cleansers. Plus, my oily skin hates being stripped of oil, so the gentle and moisturising approach actually makes me less shiny! *


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 16, 2007)

i like it in winter better coz in summer when i get a bit oily and being in a polluted city like hk the cleansing effect isnt enough at least i feel that way. i exfoliate all the time in summer even tho i know i m not supposed to but i feel better afterwards. so if u are very oily try the cetaphil for oily skin and if its not good enough just turn to sth else i use St Ives in summer!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jun 17, 2007)

Im also not a fan of Cetaphil. Doesnt cleanse well, don't like the consistency of it either.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 17, 2007)

It's so runny! It feels like creamier water. I don't like it, it only helps take off my eye makeup but leaves my foundation and blush in scattered places around my face. It's almost TOO gentle. I don't like it. Have you tried St. Ives Apricot Scrub or Cleanser?


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 17, 2007)

Cetaphil didn't do much for me. I don't wear a full face of makeup usually (tinted moisturizer, or foundation diluted with sunscreen), and am obsessive about keeping my skin in good shape, so I like to take off whatever little makeup I'm wearing as soon as I get home. Cetaphil didn't take my makeup off. I ended up with clogged pores and a nice batch of fresh pimples...I like their moisturizer though - very clean and gentle.


----------



## xkatiex (Jun 17, 2007)

I use Cetaphil gentle skin cleanser and I love it! it has helped my extremely sensitive rosacea skin keep calm. I will admit though I always use a cotton bud after using it to remove and last bits of mineral foundation.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jun 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cetaphil didn't do much for me. I don't wear a full face of makeup usually (tinted moisturizer, or foundation diluted with sunscreen), and am obsessive about keeping my skin in good shape, so I like to take off whatever little makeup I'm wearing as soon as I get home. Cetaphil didn't take my makeup off. I ended up with clogged pores and a nice batch of fresh pimples...I like their moisturizer though - very clean and gentle. I agree it made me break out too! Not sure if it was because it didnt remove my makeup well or the actual product was the reason. Either way I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 20, 2007)

I love the stuff to pieces!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 20, 2007)

I dont like the face wash I only like the lotion. The moisturizing lotion works great with my skin. My face is sensitive to most things but not the lotion of this product.


----------



## AlleGegenAlle (Jun 27, 2007)

I use Cetaphil gentle skin cleanser in the shower every day after my Queen Helene scrub (I know it's a beauty sin to over exfoliate but my skin just doesn't feel clean unless I use a gritty scrub :/) and it makes my skin feel really soft and smooth. I haven't had any issues with breakouts, which is surprising because my skin is acne-prone and a lot of cleansers and moisturizers tend to aggravate that.


----------



## cherish 66 (Jun 27, 2007)

I used it and thought it was great until this past winter. My skin was unusually dry and sensitive and Cetaphil "hurt" to use. I came across a product called CeRave while on some other boards, tried it and haven't gone back to Cetaphil, it's the best. They have a dry skin lotion and cream, I use the cream, it got me through the winter and I'm still using it.


----------



## yaomi (Sep 18, 2007)

Re: Cetaphil cleansers--how good are they?

I dont think cetaphil is a good cleanser-I have dry sensitive skin and i was using this product for a while.Cetaphil gentle skin cleanser dried my skin horribly,also it irritated my skin.I don't recomend cetaphil.Maybe it works for most people but not for everybody.And the ingredient are not that gentle

ye,"the ingredient are not that gentle" it is alos what i knew.


----------



## Rockfairy (Sep 18, 2007)

I used Cetaphil on the recomendation of my dermatologist while taking acutane. During that time it was okay to use, cause my face was so sensitive I could hardly stand to use anything on it. I've used it a couple of times over the past few years and its okay, I don't really feel clean after I use it. It leaves a heavy feeling on my face. I don't like the moisturizer at all. Its way too thick feeling I think. I have sensitive skin and I just don't like alot of heaviness on my face. But you might like it, everyone is different.


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have oily skin, and have used the cetaphil cleanser...i don't like it, I don't think it leaves my face as clean as other products I have used.

BTW I have not used the one specially for oily skin just the regular one


----------



## ling07 (Sep 21, 2007)

well, i've tried both for oily and dry skin, the one for dry is too thick, but doesn't clean well, the oily one just doesn't clean as well, i prefer ocm instead.


----------



## APPLE305 (Sep 28, 2007)

everyone swear buy this stuff


----------



## Milah (Oct 13, 2007)

I love cetaphil. I use it on my face all year round but in the summer i put a few drops of tea tree oil in it and shake it up! I have normal combi skn very ensitive to harsh products. Tip: Great as a vaginal wash too since it is soap free and fragrance free


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 13, 2007)

Good to know =)


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 15, 2007)

I like Cetaphil because it's gentle and leaves my skin feeling clean, but not stripped. Sometimes I mix it with a little aspirin or baking soda and make a paste to get rid of pimples and brighten my complexion.


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! I am not a big fan of Cetaphil myself even though my mother is, and I was hoping to come on here and actuallylearn why it was good, and maybe change my mind about it, but I think my suspicions were only confirmed. My skin is very sensitive, and I have learned to read ingredients on EVERYTHING. Even on things that say they are hypoallergenic, because I have broken out from that kind of stuff before too. Before i go into why Cetaphil isn't the best cleanser around, here's the clues just from this thread:

Originally Posted by *CzarnyElf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cetaphil gentle skin cleanser dried my skin horribly,also it irritated my skin...And the ingredient are not that gentle




Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's so runny! It feels like creamier water. I don't like it, it only helps take off my eye makeup... Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ended up with clogged pores and a nice batch of fresh pimples Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree it made me break out too! Not sure if ...the actual product was the reason. Either way I wasn't impressed. Originally Posted by *Rockfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...I don't really feel clean after I use it. It leaves a heavy feeling on my face. I don't like the moisturizer at all. Its way too thick feeling I think. I have sensitive skin and I just don't like alot of heaviness on my face. Originally Posted by *lglala84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have oily skin, and have used the cetaphil cleanser...i don't like it, I don't think it leaves my face as clean as other products I have used. Why do you think all these things happened? Well if you look at the ingredients, one of the main ingredients (i.e. one of the first mentioned ingredients) is propylene glycol. Propylene glycol is a petroleum by-product! This stuff is almost like putting vaseline on your face, except watered down a bit. You have to check your ingredients and do your research on the web before you use stuff and know what your skin reacts to before you use stuff and spend your money on something that might not be worth the money. To me, Cetaphil is like a lucky strike. It is an average product that actually has ingredients that most dermatologists *would* frown upon, but because so many people have not had heinous issues with it, they let slide. It is a fluke. However, you could be the 20% that cannot use it, so you should be aware of what you are at least getting yourself into before you do anything. If you want a good place to start, there is a e-newsletter sent out by Ideal Bite that alerts consumers of harmful ingredients in their products, as well as you can do web-searches for petroleum by-products in cosmetics. There are a ton (propyl, methyl, ethyl, hexyl, octyl, decyl, to name a few. These are ONLY safe when lower on the list or combined with the words stearate or glucose, which are naturally occuring oils and sugars). 
HOWEVER. I do agree:

Originally Posted by *Milah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tip: Great as a vaginal wash too since it is soap free and fragrance free Seeing as to how the formula slightly resembles lubricant, this would be a very acceptable application if no other product would be tolerable


----------



## butterscotch (Oct 17, 2007)

It's extremely gentle and doesn't add or take away moisture. However, like others, I've noticed that it doesn't take off make-up very well at all. But it's great to use on the face on the no make-up days. It's also terrific to use on baby's skin, in fact, a lot better than the cleansers that are made for babies because those cleaners have strong perfumes and artificial color in them. Cetaphil is about as basic as they come.


----------



## sandra0223 (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't care for it either - it actually irritated my skin. My friend raves about it though!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 21, 2007)

yea i think cetaphil is quite gentle...on my skin especially!Normally all the previous cleansers will make my skin red everytime after wash, but cetaphil is nice.Plus didnt cause me any breakouts so far, touchwood!Im so happy with it!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 21, 2007)

Other uses for Propylene glycol

As a moisturizer in medicines, cosmetics, food, toothpaste, mouth wash, and tobacco products

As a medical and sexual lubricant (A.K.A. "personal lubricant")

As an emulsification agent in Angostura and Orange bitters

As a solvent for food colors and flavourings

As a humectant food additive, labeled as E number E1520

As a carrier in fragrance oils

As a non-toxic antifreeze

In smoke machines to make artificial smoke for use in firefighters' training and theatrical productions

In electronic cigarettes to make the produced vapor better resemble cigarette smoke

In hand sanitizers, antibacterial lotions, and saline solutions

As a main ingredient in many cosmetic products, including baby wipes, bubble baths, deodorants, shampoos, and hair dyes

As a base ingredient in aircraft deicing fluid and some automobile antifreezes

In cryonics

As a working fluid in hydraulic presses

To regulate humidity in a cigar humidor

As the killing and preserving agent in pitfall traps, usually used to capture ground beetles

To treat livestock ketosis


----------



## elkron (Oct 21, 2007)

You need to try an organic-based, no animal by-products, no MINERAL OIL product. It is so important to read and research the ingredients label on your products and see what you are putting on your face! Mineral oil is in all the products you use - face cleansers, make up remover, lotions, soaps, etc. I could go on and on. Mineral oil is cheap, and therefore in most products. It coats your skin like saran wrap and traps in dangerous toxins.


----------



## sHaHbaik (Oct 23, 2007)

one of my fren said its works for her..=)


----------



## love heals (Oct 24, 2007)

I have been using Cetaphil cleanser for over 10 years now and I love it. It does not dry out my skin or burn my eyes. Plus, you can buy it at the drugstore and it's cheap.


----------



## ohcloudyworld (Oct 26, 2007)

Cetaphil worked for me for a while (like, my profile picture-- no make up except for eyeliner, that's how I looked when it was working) but now it's just pretty blah. I'm looking for a new cleanser but I'm afraid everything will just mess up my skin.


----------



## beautyshopgirl (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't like Cetaphil because it leaves a film on my face and made my skin break out.


----------



## Beth3 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have used it for about 8 years now. It works wonders on my face. I have not had any problems with taking off make up. I do use eye MU remover pads for around the eyes.

I have very oily skin and it gets so dry at times it cant make up its mind.


----------



## orangepix (Oct 30, 2007)

would probably great if you've got really dry skin. its supposed to be gentle right? wrong. it horribly broke out my combination skin


----------



## miss_cherie (Nov 3, 2007)

I wash and moisurise my face twice a day and was recommended Cetaphil Facial Wash and Lotion by my dermatologist. I would have to say that it is probably the most gentle cleanser and moisturiser I have ever used. My skin is so so so soft and has a nice glow to it. I have quite sensitive skin with slight rosacea (visable blood vessles and my skin can go red at times). Nearly every 'good' derm I have seen (not the ones trying to seel products) have recommended Cetaphil. Hope that helps


----------



## Maudy (Nov 7, 2007)

I love my Cetaphil cleanser because I have sensitive skin. It works great! I also use the moisturizer with SPF15. Also works great!


----------



## splum (Nov 7, 2007)

Before I tried this, I remember everyone saying this cleanser was so good. It didn't really irritate my skin in a bad way, but it made my forehead get lots o' little bumps (I believe they may have been milia). IMHO, there are a ton of other, better gentle cleansers out there.


----------



## pm33 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, good for moisturizing but bad at removing makeup


----------



## RnBqueen (Aug 22, 2008)

I dont like Cetaphile at all. I threw my bottle outt... (combo skin)


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think Cetaphil is all that great either but it's definitely better than the majority of cleansers because it's pretty mild.


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 25, 2008)

I tried the original Gentle Cleanser and it broke me out after only 2 uses! Not impressed at all. My skin is dry and sensitive but this just doesn't work for me. But I love the Neutrogena Extra Gentle cleanser.


----------



## Nubia (Aug 27, 2008)

i use it, as it was recommended to me by my dermatologist.. also i am on accutane

i don't have any other facial cleanser to compared it to, so it's pretty cool for me.. although i can do without the smell...I have to wash my face about 2 times with about 2-4 pumps each time to fully remove foundation..

i also use st ives apricot scrub after cetaphil..


----------



## Aniger86 (Aug 28, 2008)

I use it as its prescribed by my derm. I like a cleanser that raises off completely after I use it and give my face a very 'clean feel'. Cetaphil however leaves a film on the face after washing, and when I initially used it, I found it a little uncomfortable but am used to it by now so its ok. But I always remove makeup very thoughrouly before Cetaphil cleaner as I think the stuff is too mild to remove mu properly at all. I like its fragrance free so it doesn't sting my eyes.


----------

